# Externe Festplatte automatisch ausschalten



## 5im0n (3. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine externe Festplatte im Netzwerk laufen. Allerdings soll die nicht Tag und Nacht durchlaufen und immer wieder zur Festplatte zu laufen (steht im Keller) habe ich keine Lust. Ist es also möglich das sich die Festplatte wenn bspw. 1 Stunde keiner drauf zugreift sich selbst ausschaltet kann man da vllt eine Art Script schreiben. Oder das sie sich ausschaltet wenn keine Verbindung zu einem PC besteht.
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## AndreG (4. September 2007)

Moin,

Unwahrscheinlich da deine Festplatte keinerleih Sterungselektronik besitzten wird. Eine andere Möglichkeit wären diese Netzwerkfähigen Steckdosen 

Mfg Andre


----------

